# Audi A4 Cabriolet Fabric Roof



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello peeps,

What are we all using on Cabriolet Fabric hoods?

My brother has just got an Audi A4 Cabriolet, it seems in good conidtion.

I have seen the 303 clean & Protector and also the AG cleaner/guard.

Whos used what? How hard/easy?

Cheers:buffer:


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Fabsil, wash the roof, let it dry, brush the roof,a nylon brush will do,this is remove any particles, vacuum the roof, from the back to the front, then vacuum front to back, apply one coat of fabsil, let it dry, then apply the second coat, 
Fabsil can be applied with a 3" paint brush, clean any off the paint work,straight away, or cover the paint work before applying the fabsil
the roof will be waterproof,and darken up
its the easiest method i have come across as yet


----------



## TTsi (Jun 7, 2009)

+ 1 For the Fabsil, I done the roof on the TT at the weekend, Just leave the windows open for a while after, gives the roof a nice new apperance


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Just picked up a Cabriolet today and I am going down the gtechniq I1 route, never used it before but it gets good reviews so that might be another option maybe?


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Cool... thanks for this info.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nanolex convertible roof sealant for me always gets good results with this

303 is good but to get the best from it according to manufacture its best applied in temps above 70F

Fibsil seems to be getting popular yet to try it myself but getting good reports

what I have found with a few of the roof sealants is the beading and repelling proprieties seem to fade quite quick, that's why I like the nanolex, it seems to repel water a lot lot longer

Couple of pictures of nanolex below


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmm one point, im not sure if its Fabric or Vinyl..


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

The second pic is a audi a4 fabric :thumb:


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I have used both the AG kit and Gtechniq I1. The I1 beads like mad but is a pain in this weather when all the beads freeze, your hood looks like you have had it covered in fake crystals from Claires accesories.:lol:
The I1 is my choice though and you can use it to treat the inside too.


----------

